# Pics from agility class



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

First, Soda Pop...









Off he goes!









Down the A-frame









Slicing a jump









Over another jump. Note the teeter behind him, he just came off of it and slammed it down and it bounces after he gets off. 









Another jump shot...he's turning in the air. 









Hairball through the tire.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

And Roo! Extra dirty, too. 









Waiting his turn...no, he wasn't playing in the dirt or anything...









Zooming on the dogwalk









Over a jump









Running to the end and tipping the teeter









Taking off on his way out of the tire









And doing what Roo's do best!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, what amazing pictures! The height Soda had on some of those jumps is so cool to see frozen in time. It's just awesome! Those two boys must be so happy to be doing that...they even get to play in the red dirt! lol


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Excellent photos! Soda and Roo are amazing at agility and gorgeous at the same time! :wub: :wub:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

What great pics, they really show the action!

Thanks for sharing, :biggrin: 


mary anna herk and theena


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Soda & Roo look like they are having so much fun!

Oh, and I hope you have room - Jax, Kenzie & I are moving in, they want to do agility too!


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 13 2009, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804684


> And Roo! Extra dirty, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I enjoyed te pictures! Beautiful malts. Bet you had fun giving them a bath :smheat:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:dothewave: 

Bravo to Roo, Soda and YOU!!!

These pictures are fantastic! :chili: It's great to see what agility is all about through your eyes and the pups.

Please give us more information about your experiences - I love to learn what you are doing and about your experiences!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Very cool pics! :rockon: I would LOVE to get Jack into agility classes!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Jackie, these pictures are simply AWESOME!! I love the action shots!

Reina and Stuart want to come visit and do agility too, but mommy says they can only do it if Auntie Jackie bathes them afterwards.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jul 13 2009, 04:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804702


> Jackie, these pictures are simply AWESOME!! I love the action shots!
> 
> Reina and Stuart want to come visit and do agility too, but mommy says they can only do it if Auntie Jackie bathes them afterwards. [/B]


 :w00t: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: I love it....


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Seriously. Soda and Roo did great. This looks like something Lexie would love to do (not the Princess Krystal). If only I had the time. You have done a fab job training these girls. I really enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome photos!! I love agility!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: 

Bravo! Fantastic! Soda and Roo are amazing and adorable!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I love your pictures in action. I absolutely love going to agility meets, they are so much fun to watch, I am hoping to put mine in agility soon, I have been checking into classes near my home. I especially love the malts and shelties in action. Looks like your boys really enjoy theirselves. And did you notice that big grin on Soda Pop coming down that A-frame. He is saying boy this is so much fun.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

wow! Amazing pictures! Look at then go! Next I want to see the videos!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Those were amazing pictures but the best part of them was the look of exhillaration on their adorable faces! 

P.S. What shampoo do you use? :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Such amazing pictures. :chili: :chili: :chili: 

And Soda and Roo were just awesome!!! :Cute Malt:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow! I am soooooooo impressed! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (mich @ Jul 13 2009, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804724


> Those were amazing pictures but the best part of them was the look of exhillaration on their adorable faces!
> 
> P.S. What shampoo do you use? :biggrin:[/B]


For the dirt? Dish soap.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Pretty AND smart! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Jackie, those are just fabulous pictures. Are all of the agility courses in dirt? There's nothing like a white long haired dog covered in dirt. Seriously, Soda looks amazing in action.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Go Dog Go!!! Woooooooo Hooooooooo! Look at those flying furballs! I was cheering them on while I was looking at the photos. 

They look like they are having the best time in the world - such happy "exhilerated" faces that word just captured it. 

Please post more pics of them and tell us more about their agility. It's wonderful!

Leslie


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow... sensational shots of some sensational fluffs! :wub: :wub: 

The best part of it is that they look like they're having the time of their lives! B)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What fabulous pictures! You can see the joy in their faces!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jul 13 2009, 07:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804753


> Jackie, those are just fabulous pictures. Are all of the agility courses in dirt? There's nothing like a white long haired dog covered in dirt. Seriously, Soda looks amazing in action.[/B]


Reva, everything from fake turf to real grass outside to dirt to rubber matting. Just depends on where you go.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those are great action shots! THanks for sharing those!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just absolutely amazing pictures!!!! They are so beautiful in action.......I had to go back a second time and look at those action shots~~~Thank you so much for sharing!!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Fabulous pics! :aktion033: I love seeing your Malts in action! It looks like they're having a blast!!! :yahoo: 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome pictures, Jackie, of your talented boys. :wub: :wub: Wait - beauty and talent - that makes them STARS! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poetry in motion, Jackie!! Good for you getting them into it and good for them, it looks like they're having so much fun!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, those are amazing shots you've captured of Soda and Roo! :wub: :wub: They are gorgeous, lovely dogs, and they sure look motivated. :biggrin: 

P.S. Would love to see a video, if ya have one.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm way past impressed! 
Those are amazing pictures and I can tell they both love what they're doing. 
Great pictures!!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Some fo the best action shots I have ever seen. Particulaly loved the one where he baby hd been making mud pies. Such a beautiful little doggie! 

Samsonsmom

Ken I go bak to Daddy's chair now. Dat suff made me tired. Sammie


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Absolutely amazing!!! I would love to do Agility with Bentley.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*WOW!!! fantastic pictures. 
those two love their agility, don't they. 

ABSOLUTES GREAT SHOTS!!
thank you for sharing, and sooo much fun joining even more agility.
*


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wow! That is just so cool!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Jackie that is just amazing!!!! Love seeing Malts in agility and you should be so darn proud!!
Congrats.

Marsha


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW! how exciting agility must be!!!! Look at that boy fly! 

...but it'd be so much easier cleanup if they used astro-turf.....


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow! They are amazing! :aktion033: :rochard: :dothewave: :cheer: 
Great action shots.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

wow! i knew your boys were in agility but wow they are amazing.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

Oh but the mud..what a nightmare/// :shocked: :wub: 
lol


----------



## g8shot1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Love the action shots, nice pics!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Great pictures! Wow, can Soda fly. They look so happy to be out there, I love the action shots.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

*Jackie,
Fantastic photos!! What kind of camera do you have? Thanks for sharing. Linda*


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Those photos are amazing!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:cheer: Way to go Soda and Roo!!! Amazing action shots!!!! :dothewave: Very impressive!!!!

I have to say, my fiance cringed when I showed him the pics and we got the first one of Roo when he had been playing in the dirt, lol!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

:two thumbs up: Awesome pictures!
I didn't know malts could fly :biggrin:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I am in awe of your darling family Jackie!! Your boys look amazing, you have done a wonderful job with their training!! Your photographer isn't half bad either!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jul 17 2009, 04:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806447


> I am in awe of your darling family Jackie!! Your boys look amazing, you have done a wonderful job with their training!! Your photographer isn't half bad either!! [/B]



Jac, so I picked a good looking guy....oh you mean a good photographer hehehehe


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What awesome pictures Jackie. Flying Fluffs!! Fantastic. What a super job you do with your Malts. They don't miss any aspect of life. They go into the show ring and do well. Then they roll in the dirt and have fun..and run & jump and get lots of good exercise. They sure are not bored. Makes me feel guilty. I love the picture of Roo with the dirty face. :smrofl: Thanks for sharing those. I really enjoyed looking at them.


----------

